# EXTENSIVE sibling age gaps



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I just found out a few days ago, that my mother is pregnant. I have been struggling with infertility for a few years and it pinches a bit, but the whole situation is just...odd to say the least. I do not know of anyone personally who has had a sibling by their mother with such a major age gap. I just don't even know what to think.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I have a brother who is 17. I'm 38. Granted its my half brother (dads 2nd marriage). I had just given birth to my first daughter when they announced they were expecting.

It hurt a little because I felt like my own relationship with my dad would suffer. And I was somewhat jealous. In the end, perhaps it caused some issues, but overall its been a fun experience having a little brother, I just wish we lived closer sometimes.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

Our age gap is going to be a bit larger than that. I am not worried about my relationship with my mother at all. I kinda of expect it more with men to have larger gaps in children, but rarely with women.

This baby with be my half sibiling as well. My father has never been in the picture, and I have 3 other half siblings by him.

This time a year ago, I was an only child. I found out about my 3 half siblings, gained a step brother, and now my mom is expecting, all within 12 months...


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Tikii said:


> Our age gap is going to be a bit larger than that. I am not worried about my relationship with my mother at all. I kinda of expect it more with men to have larger gaps in children, but rarely with women.
> 
> This baby with be my half sibiling as well. My father has never been in the picture, and I have 3 other half siblings by him.
> 
> This time a year ago, I was an only child. I found out about my 3 half siblings, gained a step brother, and now my mom is expecting, all within 12 months...


My children are 20, 17, 4 and 1. My grandchild is 3 months. How old is your mom?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> My children are 20, 17, 4 and 1. My grandchild is 3 months. How old is your mom?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


48


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Tikii said:


> 48


Wow! I was 42 with my last and final!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

That is going to be quite an age gap... My eldest sister is 16 years older than me.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

It will be a 24.5 year age gap...I am currently her only child.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

My brothers are 16 and 14 years older than me. It's always been a little strange, but we are close. I became an aunt at age 6.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Tikii said:


> It will be a 24.5 year age gap...I am currently her only child.


Yes, I can understand that with this sort of age difference, particularly having always been an only child, it will feel very odd.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Cosmos said:


> Yes, I can understand that with this sort of age difference, particularly having always been an only child, it will feel very odd.


I feel for you with the struggle with infertility. You will be more like an aunt that a sibling. My boys are uncles at 4 and 1 (and 17). The little ones will be more like cousins to their nephew. If not too personal, was this baby planned or a surprise?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My kids are 23,19,12 and 3. I also have a 6yr old grandson.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh, bless your mom! At 48 and pregnant, I would be ...omg...sounds like hell. I know women do it! I just couldn't.

That is a big gap, and a sting, I can imagine, since you've been trying to conceive. 

Wow. i don't know what I'd be feeling. I'm my mom's only...couldn't imagine her having a baby now.


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

She planned it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Tikii said:


> She planned it
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wishing her the best I feel too old for this some days
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow, how fun and amazing and scary and mixed up--all those "secret sibs" coming out of the wood work, and now a new one on the way. 

Good luck to your mom, and enjoy a baby YOU don't have to parent!


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

sisters359 said:


> Wow, how fun and amazing and scary and mixed up--all those "secret sibs" coming out of the wood work, and now a new one on the way.
> 
> Good luck to your mom, and enjoy a baby YOU don't have to parent!


The siblings are my dads children and none of us knew about the others. We are ages 18-29. 

I find the last comment completely insensitive and rude. There is nothing in this world I want more than to be a parent and I don't consider not having to be a parent as a positive thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

I think it is totally cool that mom is having a planned baby at 48. Totally.

I am so sorry you have been dealing with infertility. That is very frustrating and will make it tough as a child watching your mom go through pregnancy and having another child.

Try to separate the two issues as best as you can.

I do hope you get to have the experience yourself very soon!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish your mom and her baby well. 48 is a tough age to be pregnant.. hard on both mom and baby.


----------

